# Lotta Nice Fish in the Ssurf Wed.



## J.L.Hilsmeier (Aug 12, 2005)

Wed. fished Surfside Beach with Woody. New norther passed thru early AM. We caught 4 Slot Reds(27",26", 26", & 24"),12 Trout (26", 2 24", 23", 22" 21", 4 Keeper 19' TO 15", & 2 Undersized),1 19" SPMackerel, 2 Jacks (36", & 21"), 1 19" Drum, 6 Big Whiting, 1 24" Shark, & several Hardheads. Seaweed has been bad in the surf the last week so long line fishing has been very difficult. North winds helped us a lot. 
Jerry Hilsmeier


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

Awesome! That gets my blood pumping for sure! Thanks so much for posting. Question - where you guys throwing bait or artificials. If artificial, do you mind dharing the colors?


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet... The surf will be just perfect in two weeks.f. Just in time for me to head to florida for fishing dernit

Thomas


----------



## troy merrill (May 21, 2004)

Nice mess right there.


----------



## MikeR (Dec 30, 2005)

Real nice trout there on the end!


----------



## Naterator (Dec 2, 2004)

*bait*

i'm gonna guess bait based on the drum & shark



FishinChick© said:


> Awesome! That gets my blood pumping for sure! Thanks so much for posting. Question - where you guys throwing bait or artificials. If artificial, do you mind dharing the colors?


----------



## GHSmacker (Feb 27, 2006)

Nice work. 

I was wonderin if anyone hit the surf today with the north wind knocking it down.


----------



## cybermania (Apr 22, 2006)

nice spotsndots....makes you wanna go.....


----------



## troutmanmike (Mar 15, 2006)

*Specks*

Nice!!!!


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

very nice ,, thanks for the info.


----------



## luvflounder (Aug 15, 2005)

oh yes!!! I love to hear that...
specks in surf....
good to see the reds and drums are still there to!!!


----------



## Jesfishin (Feb 2, 2006)

*I knew I had gone the wrong way today.*

I kept trying to think of excuses to go South today and I guess you showed me why in instincts were pulling so hard.

Great Catch.

Richard


----------



## LongRodMaster (Mar 5, 2005)

Jesfishin said:


> I kept trying to think of excuses to go South today and I guess you showed me why in instincts were pulling so hard.
> 
> Great Catch.
> 
> Richard


LOL yep same with me surf looked awsome in Sargent birds working every where and I hit the bay to get almost skunked.

Great catch and thanks for the report!!!!


----------



## fishbowl365 (Mar 9, 2005)

sweet times a rollin' in..........yee haw!!!


----------



## harvey/mary (Apr 2, 2006)

Hold on y'all....the trout have started moving out along the coast !!! This is da week !!! Nice solid fish there... I like it !


----------



## Lagunabob (May 19, 2005)

GHSmacker said:


> Nice work.
> 
> I was wonderin if anyone hit the surf today with the north wind knocking it down.


I really wanted to and should have. I did see some guys at the old pier on the streaming cam this afternoon though, I wonder how they did.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

That Was Definetly Hammer Time!


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Nice table o fish.


----------



## choupique (Apr 3, 2006)

Nice mess of fish for sure!!!!


----------



## nasakid (May 21, 2004)

*I was right*

I mentioned to my buddy yesterday that we should have been in the surf with the North wind. Looks like I was right. Nice stringer!


----------



## KarateCowboy (Jun 22, 2004)

Sweet stringer! Congrats!
-KC


----------



## FishDoc (Mar 18, 2006)

Congratulations and thanks for the post and info.

FishDoc


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*finger mullet*

By the size of those trout. I am thinkin finger mullet.
Great catch!


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

Beauty!! Now that's the fishin' report I've been looking for!! Congratulation on that fine mess and THANK YOU for letting us in on it!


----------



## calvin (May 3, 2005)

Get The Rods Out And South East Wind And Get Ready


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Very nice haul.........


----------



## AL-umineum (Jul 16, 2004)

dangit!!!!!! I'm *JEALOUS!!!! :hairout: *

Jeff


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

the cats outta the bag!!! got a few myself on ttk 2 motor oil white tail. all fatties.


----------



## scubaru (Mar 28, 2005)

How 'bout ya Mr. Hilsmeier!!! When ya get done fiddlin w/ those Ms. Americas down on the beach we need you check out that DP transmitter on top of the Deprop!

Hope your enjoying your retirement, it sure looks like it!


----------



## shead (Apr 11, 2006)

That mess o' fish is what I have been waiting for, thanks for posting the report, we're heading to the surf this weekend for sure!


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

I bet Fishbowl wishes heda caught um


----------



## J.L.Hilsmeier (Aug 12, 2005)

Don't figure to back in the plants & am not climbing any more towers. Who is Scubaroo ??? ///. Jerry


----------



## txgunrunner (Dec 30, 2005)

scubaru= ryan op2 c/f. sure is good to see you enjoying retirement, wish i had enough money to retire now.


----------

